# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لماذا تتجعد الأصابع عندما يطول وضعها بالماء؟

## العقيق الاحمر

* 

  ما سبب تجعد الجلد عند وضعه لفترة طويلة في الماء؟!
*



يتجعد جلد الأصبع عند وضعه لفترة طويلة في الماء وهذا بسبب وجود طبقة دهنية تحفظ نعومة الجلد ويعتبر نوع من الحماية للجلد وبسببه عندما نغسل أيدينا يذهب الماء من دون التصاق أو تسرب في جلدنا، ولكن تعريض الجلد لفترة طويلة للماء يمسح هذه المادة فيدخل الماء إلى الطبقة السطحية من الجلد وتظهر التجاعيد.

على أي حال السبب أعلاه هو الأقوى ، لكن هناك اقتراحات أخرى مثل تمدد الجلد ليستوعب ماء أكثر وهناك أيضاً تفسير يقوم على انتفاخ في الأنسجة كذلك .. لكن يبقى سبب الدهون المذكورة أعلاه هو الأقوى.

----------


## (dodo)

والله انا كتير بصير باصابعي هيك لانو دايما ايدي بالمي 
يسلمو عقيق عالمعلومة الحلوة

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> والله انا كتير بصير باصابعي هيك لانو دايما ايدي بالمي 
> يسلمو عقيق عالمعلومة الحلوة


 
والله وانا لما أغسل الغسيل كمان بصيروا هيك  :Frown: 
بس لما اخلص بجط كريم مطري وبيمشي الحال..هههههههه

شاكرة مرورك يا عسولة..كوني بخير :Smile:

----------


## الوسادة

سبحان الله 

شكر عالمعلومة عقيق

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> سبحان الله 
> 
> شكر عالمعلومة عقيق


 
العفو حبيبتي .. لا تشكريني بل الشكر لله الذي علم الانسان ما لم يعلم  :Smile: 

أسعدني مرورك وسادة

----------

